# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  وسع طريق للحصريات وقبل اى منتدى فك شفرة سامسونج G360T1

## kojyy

اولا احب ان اهدى هذا الموضوع الحصرى لأخى صالح وأخى بوعلى Mohamed73  دينامو المنتدى خاصة ولكل اعضاء المنتدى المغربى عامة  
بصوا يا شباب هذا الموديل المعقد من Galaxy Core Prime  مقفول على Metro - Tmobile امريكا 
وهو غير مدعوم فك شفرة على اى بوكس حتى الآن وبحثت كثيرا فى جميع المنتديات حتى الهوستينج لا توجد حلول 
وكل الردود تجربة عمل unlock  على موديل اخر وجربتها كلها دون جدوى 
حتى مستر بلانج  Product Manager ( Z3X )
قال انه غير مدعوم حتى الآن   
طيب انت عملت ايه يا عم ؟
امممممممم    
ممممممممم 
ممممممممممممم 
هنجيب من الاخر 
ولا تعمل روت 
ولا تدور على بوكس 
ولا تشترى كود  
علشان المنتدى المغربى هيقول الحصريات  
هندور فى ايقونات الموبايل على ايقونة عليها علامة مفتاح ومكتوب عليها  
Unlock Device 
ونضغط عليها بالترتيب زى الصورة التالية    
اعمل ريستارت ومبروك عليك فك التشفير    
طبعا بعد فك التشفير مش هتلاقى الايقونة اللى عليها علامة القفل هتتحذف 
وده شكل الجهاز وهو جايب شبكة هتفرقع فى التليفون    
هههههه 
لا تنسونا بالدعاء وسلامى لمستر بلانج

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجدي

----------


## wahab34

machkour

----------


## drisstabbal

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## mod677

مشكور حبيبنا

----------


## ahmedoussous

mercccii

----------


## slimsalim

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجدي

----------


## ali_01585

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mohamed ali ay

موضوع مهم مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## mohamed ali ay

للاسف لم يتم فك الشفره :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## max_11

جزاك الله خيرا 
طرح بقمة الروعة 
لا تحرمنا من جديدك 
ودى وإحترامى

----------


## max_11

جزاك الله خيرا 
طرح بقمة الروعة 
لا تحرمنا من جديدك 
ودى وإحترامى

----------


## shadw2010

mashkooooooooooooooooooor

----------


## جلجل88

مشكوررررررررر

----------


## achhbon

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## kojyy

> للاسف لم يتم فك الشفره

 مرحبا بك اخى محمد . 
كلامك مضبوط لن يتم فك الشفرة لكن يا اخى المشاركة كانت من حوالى 4 شهور وكانت الطريقة سليمة وبالخطوات اما حاليا تم قفل هذه الخدمة من قبل الشركة .
تقبل مرورى .

----------


## mobi9

جيد واصل ..............

----------


## sadaaya

شكرا جزيلا اخي

----------


## محمدالصالحي

الف شكر اخواني

----------


## محمدالصالحي

بارك الله فيكم علي المجهود

----------


## ahmmad sleeman

بارك  الله فيك 
 مشكور

----------


## ahmmad sleeman

مشكوووووور

----------


## ahmmad sleeman

معلم  تسلم ايدك

----------


## ahmmad sleeman

معلم  تسلم ايدك

----------


## بيسان الخطيب

مشكووور

----------


## بيسان الخطيب

مشكووور  جدا

----------


## بيسان الخطيب

mercccii

----------


## noor2016

موضوع مهم مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## noor2016

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ravajeur

كالسكره التي تجتاحني عندما اعود من بعيد الى حديقة

----------


## ravajeur

كالسكره التي تجتاحني عندما اعود من بعيد الى حديقة كالسكره التي تجتاحني عندما اعود من بعيد الى حديقة

----------


## najibdabe

merci mon frere

----------


## maher9400

thanks

----------


## محمدمنصورغمري

بارك الله فيكم اعضاء المنتدي الكرام

----------


## akaozaba2010

NICCCCCCCC

----------


## ghanitec

شكرا.....جزيلا......و يعطيك العافية

----------


## myrays

chokrannn

----------


## lordpr

شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## alshrahei

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجدي

----------


## xavi2203

Choukrane ta ghali

----------


## lahmer

*شكرا على الجهد*

----------


## belcom

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mahmoudalhendi

مشكووووور جدااااااااااااا

----------


## binleswd

مشكورررررررررر

----------


## sami70

بارك الله فيك

----------


## jamal gsm

machkour  akhi alghali

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجدي

----------


## الماهر1

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## moradali

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## alakhale

مشششششكورين

----------


## enamto

مشكوور جاري التجريب

----------


## orten

thanks

----------


## عبدالهادي معيط

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود

----------


## طلال فايز

الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## محمد المدهوري

حلووووووووووووووو

----------


## شاجع فون

شكرا

----------


## almogrbe

شكرآ

----------


## tamer_hosni

شكررررررررررررررا

----------


## salahaddin

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه سلمت

----------


## amiraeziz

ربنا يكرمك و الله التليفون دة حيرنى ربنا يسهل و يتفك

----------


## فارس333

ممتاز

----------


## MasK GsM

الف الف شكر

----------


## max0066

thanks                                                     ?
.,  
?

----------


## اسامة المجيدي

مشكووووووور

----------


## mohd1987samir

goooooood

----------


## هارون محمد

شكرا

----------


## TOOOO

جاك الله خيرا

----------


## Hanash1

[FONT=""][COLOR=""][SIZE=""]مشكور[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT]

----------


## ashraf hmdy

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## matt7pokora

شكرا لقد تمت العملية بنجاح

----------


## malshrae

شكررررررررا

----------


## Leon Targaryen

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## mido800

مشكووووور

----------


## naoufel86

_تسلم_

----------

